# Surely this is not true?



## Gizmo (14/10/13)

http://www.health-e.org.za/2013/04/16/sale-of-e-cigs-illegal-in-sa/


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

Highly doubt this is true? I have been into many tobacconists that have them - and again here what about twisp? They have kiosks selling them openly in so many malls?? Sounds like a load of bull written by a tobacco company to try stop people from buying them?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

A few more links relating to this

http://m.news24.com/news24/MyNews24/Where-there-is-smoke-20130515

http://stevevape.com/south-africa-banned-ecigs-nobody-noticed/

http://www.ecigarette-politics.com/electronic-cigarettes-global-legal-status-2.html

http://www.bizcommunity.com/Article/196/330/40147.html

http://www.iol.co.za/news/south-afr...a-hot-topic-for-experts-1.459347#.Ulvle1DI3sE

http://www.environment.co.za/eco-gr...s-going-smokeless-is-part-of-going-green.html


----------



## Riaz (14/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> http://m.news24.com/news24/MyNews24/Where-there-is-smoke-20130515



interesting!


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

This is scaring me!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

have been searching through acts online and Im not finding anything - I am too lazy to read completely though maybe one of you can find something?

http://www.acts.co.za/

http://www.gov.za/


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

Well seeing as as the article was published in April, and still has no comments I suspect the moderate every single comment in favour of e-cigs. I've tried to comment as well, and comment is awaiting modderation. Will keep an eye on it. I've also took the article to tumblr, and posted my comments on there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

They make a few false claims such as:


> "The classification of the product as a medical substance comes after retailers started marketing it as an aid to help smokers quit, and sold it as a healthier alternative to smoking."


So one portion of my reply:

All companies I deal with clearly states
Supplier 1
“PLEASE NOTE :
This site and it’s services does not make any medical claims for products advertised on this site, therefore information or products should not be used to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any medical condition or disease. We recommend you visit a health care professional for advice, before you use any of the products for sale. We are not a Pharmaceutical company and do not produce or sell medical products. Electronic cigarettes and e-liquid are sold as, an alternative smoking option. Buyers must be 18+ years old to buy xxxx products.”

Supplier 2
“Warning: Electronic cigarettes are intended to be used by existing smokers as an alternative to smoking tobacco, it is not a smoking cessation device. No products on this site are intended to diagnose, treat, cure or prevent any medical condition. Nicotine is an addictive substance. Only people 18 and older are allowed to use this site and buy these products.”

Supplier 3
THE xxxx ELECTRIC CIGARETTE CONTAINS NICOTINE, WHICH IS HIGHLY ADDICTIVE. IT IS NOT A MEDICAL DEVICE AND MAKES NO CLAIMS TO HELP A PERSON QUIT SMOKING. THE xxxxx ELECTRIC CIGARETTE IS ALLOWED TO BE USED ONLY BY ADULTS (MINIMUM AGE 18 OR 21 DEPENDING ON INDIVIDUAL’S STATE LAWS). LIKE CIGARETTES, IT IS NOT FDA APPROVED.

etc…

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/10/13)

I particularly find this offensive.

"But the FDA also found diethylene glycol, a component of antifreeze and brake fluids that is classed as a poison by the World Health Organisation as it can cause kidney damage, nerve dysfunction and respiratory failure".

There is a diffs between Diethylene and Propylene Glycol. We vape the propylene as the diethlene is a poison. It is not used in antifreeze anymore due to the fact that dogs and cats lick up the spillage on the ground due to its sweet taste. 
In winter we drink Propylene Glycol as it is the main ingredient in cough syrups. WTF?

I get the moer in when people tell me that I am vaping antifreeze.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (14/10/13)

Just tell them that there's also water in anti-freeze to, so they should stop drinking it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

Derick said:


> Just tell them that there's also water in anti-freeze to, so they should stop drinking it




Amen to that!


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/10/13)

I am now getting more the moer in as I read those links. If e liquid is a drug and can only be sold by pharmacies then tobacco as a drug must surely also have the same status and ONLY be sold at pharmacies WITH a doctors script not so?
What's the diffs?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (14/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I am now getting more the moer in as I read those links. If e liquid is a drug and can only be sold by pharmacies then tobacco as a drug must surely also have the same status and ONLY be sold at pharmacies WITH a doctors script not so?
> What's the diffs?




and so should tomatoes - I mean they contain natural nicotine too sooo...


----------



## CraftyZA (14/10/13)

Stroodlepuff said:


> and so should tomatoes - I mean they contain natural nicotine too sooo...


And green pepper!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/10/13)

Derick said:


> Just tell them that there's also water in anti-freeze to, so they should stop drinking it


Hahahaaa. Good one Derick. Never thought of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (14/10/13)

Geez man. Pharmacies will look like 7/11's soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (14/10/13)

Well the irony is you can buy the nicotine gum over the counter - no script needed

Also you can buy a Vapour machine for parties legally as well
​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

Okey, So I mailed them to check why my comments was moderated.
She actually responded.

We’ve considered the "research" articles you sent, but we've decided not to report on it, as is our prerogative. We don't believe it to be independent, as it was funded by the Consumer Advocates for Smoke-free Alternatives who will definitely gain from positive publicity of their products. The article does not seem to have been published in a respectable, peer-reviewed scientific journal.

Another interesting thing, They have published a somewhat pro e-cig article as well:
http://www.health-e.org.za/2013/09/...ches-equally-successful-helping-smokers-quit/


Hopefully when that article does get published, they will run a story on that as well.


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (15/10/13)

I posted this on the other forum and will repeat it here.

Another recent post from Reuters.

Ann McNeill, a professor of tobacco addiction at the Institute of Psychiatry at King's College London, said the findings should persuade health experts to embrace e-cigarettes as a useful weapon in the battle against smoking.

"Electronic cigarettes are the most exciting new development in tobacco control over the last few decades as we have witnessed a rapid uptake of these much less harmful products by smokers," she said in an emailed comment.

"The popularity of e-cigarettes suggests that we now have a product that can compete with cigarettes, thus heralding the first real possibility that cigarette smoking could be phased out."


----------



## Johnny2Puffs (15/10/13)

I read somewhere that 1.3 million people in the UK have taken to e-cigs. This is alarming to British American Tobacco Corp. (BAT). The main wholesalers and distributors of tobacco here as well. So much so that they are developing their own e-cigs and juice.
The time will eventually come that we can only buy their products as it can be regulated and heavily taxed.


----------



## CraftyZA (15/10/13)

In the US, e-cigs own 1% of the smoker market. That equates to 1.3 billion usd. 
1%. 
This market can grow if governments believe more in people and less in money...


----------



## VapeKing (18/10/13)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I read somewhere that 1.3 million people in the UK have taken to e-cigs. This is alarming to British American Tobacco Corp. (BAT). The main wholesalers and distributors of tobacco here as well. So much so that they are developing their own e-cigs and juice.
> The time will eventually come that we can only buy their products as it can be regulated and heavily taxed.



I saw Marlboro made one a while ago - similar to the green smoke ones:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/06/11/marlboro-electronic-cigarette_n_3420938.html


----------

